# Greetings from Osaka, Japan!!!



## The Bug 500 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yo what up people, how's it going? My name is Bug, from Osaka, Japan. I'm originally from Oceanside, CA but now I'm living out here for a while trying to fulfill my life long dream of becoming Mr.Roboto. 

I just wanted to introduce myself because I'll will be lurking around this site a lot. Smoking herb is VERY illegal here so it's not something that I can partake in everyday like I did back home, which really sucks. So I'm pretty much living vicariously through the other members. 

I guess that's...hopefully there are some other smokers that are lost in translation on here as well.


----------



## Boneman (Feb 21, 2009)

Bug, 
Konnichiwa!!! Genky des ka?

Ha ha, I did some business in Japan. Ooh yeah, weed is bad there if you get caught. Shit, everything is bad there if you get caught...especially as a gygene


----------



## blzbob (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Bug, welcome to RIU.


----------



## The Bug 500 (Feb 21, 2009)

Boneman said:


> Bug,
> Konnichiwa!!! Genky des ka?
> 
> Ha ha, I did some business in Japan. Ooh yeah, weed is bad there if you get caught. Shit, everything is bad there if you get caught...especially as a gygene


Hai, Genki Desu!

But yeah dude, they are pretty gnarly with that shit here. It sucks but it is what it is. Right now I'm like 50/50 on growing my own, just for me though, on the SUPER SUPER hush hush. I just read Zen Wolf's long ass thread so I can be stealth. I was actually getting in to growing my own before I moved here anyways, so I'm definitely interested. Not just in smoking, but also the process of the heavenly fruits. But I'm running two businesses here and I would hate for one of the things I love the most, smoking herb, to ruin my life because of some stupid Japanese laws. Whatever...


Thanks for the welcome though! Please smoke a bowl for me


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Feb 21, 2009)

Dude you could end up in the pokey for a long time over there. I would have to do a lot of thinking before I would even think about lighting one up.


----------



## BugHasWeed (Feb 3, 2018)

Boneman said:


> Bug,
> Konnichiwa!!! Genky des ka?
> 
> Ha ha, I did some business in Japan. Ooh yeah, weed is bad there if you get caught. Shit, everything is bad there if you get caught...especially as a gygene


The Mint skateshop sells weed


----------



## BugHasWeed (Feb 3, 2018)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Dude you could end up in the pokey for a long time over there. I would have to do a lot of thinking before I would even think about lighting one up.


Well you can buy weed at The Mint skateshop if your not scared


----------



## BugHasWeed (Feb 3, 2018)

The Bug 500 said:


> Hai, Genki Desu!
> 
> But yeah dude, they are pretty gnarly with that shit here. It sucks but it is what it is. Right now I'm like 50/50 on growing my own, just for me though, on the SUPER SUPER hush hush. I just read Zen Wolf's long ass thread so I can be stealth. I was actually getting in to growing my own before I moved here anyways, so I'm definitely interested. Not just in smoking, but also the process of the heavenly fruits. But I'm running two businesses here and I would hate for one of the things I love the most, smoking herb, to ruin my life because of some stupid Japanese laws. Whatever...
> 
> ...


The Mint Skateshop sells weed


----------



## BugHasWeed (Feb 3, 2018)

Stillbuzzin said:


> Dude you could end up in the pokey for a long time over there. I would have to do a lot of thinking before I would even think about lighting one up.


The Mint Skateshop will sell you some weed its in Amerikumura


----------



## BugHasWeed (Feb 3, 2018)

blzbob said:


> Hi Bug, welcome to RIU.


Bug will sell you some weed out of The mint Skateshop in Amerikumura, hes 38, black, about 5'9"


----------



## 4ngelina (Jan 4, 2019)

BugHasWeed said:


> The Mint Skateshop will sell you some weed its in Amerikumura


May i know the name of skate shop


----------



## Phobos Anomaly 420 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi!
I like anime, and appreciate Japan. 
So I clicked assuming fun.


----------

